
Ask HN: Will You Upgrade to iOS 14? - harshamv22
With new OS versions slowing the phones down. Is it okay to upgrade iPhone X to iOS 14?<p>Anyone who has done it please share your experience of the upgrade.
======
gigatexal
Yes. But only on my iPad I use sparingly. My phone will get it at version .1
or .2

------
neximo64
Its faster imo

~~~
harshamv22
Didnt expect that. Which model?

